# EOS-M + MP-E macro setup



## scyrene (Jan 2, 2014)

Hey all,

Forgive me if I'm duplicating anything, but I searched and found nothing on this topic. I've taken the plunge and ordered the EOS-M as the price is now right (£300 with 18-55 lens and EF adaptor, including rebate). One of the prime uses I'm hoping to put it to is as a macro camera, with the MP-E and 600EX-RT Speedlite (plus softbox recently). I've used these in combination successfully with the 5DIII, but the bulky body can make it awkward. I hand hold and usually use Live View for focus.

Does anyone else here use the MP-E with the EOS-M? Or shoot macro with it in general? Does anyone have any tips or observations that might be useful? For once, autofocus speed is not an issue


----------



## slclick (Jan 2, 2014)

I was beaten to a pulp about hand held macro on the thread about the 100L but I really need to see your images with the MP-E. Please, and this is not a negative reply but seriously inquisitive. See I'm in the macro rail camp and as a lover of the mp-e 65 I just cannot fathom using it with more than 1:1 handheld, if at all for that matter.

Thanks!

edit: Well I just did some Googling and it appears that yes you can get pretty good shots handheld. Nowhere in the league of railed or stacked clarity but pretty good. Cool.


----------



## scyrene (Jan 2, 2014)

slclick said:


> I was beaten to a pulp about hand held macro on the thread about the 100L but I really need to see your images with the MP-E. Please, and this is not a negative reply but seriously inquisitive. See I'm in the macro rail camp and as a lover of the mp-e 65 I just cannot fathom using it with more than 1:1 handheld, if at all for that matter.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> edit: Well I just did some Googling and it appears that yes you can get pretty good shots handheld. Nowhere in the league of railed or stacked clarity but pretty good. Cool.



Actually a few of my favourite super macro Flickr contacts do it mostly handheld (like Eddie Nurcombe). I haven't done much image stacking, but their results are superb. As for myself, I've included a couple of shots below. The springtail medley are all taken at 5x plus extension tubes, the barkfly at maybe 2x with the tubes. In any case, I find you can get good shots at 5x and beyond, if you're willing to take loads (the hitrate is low, but not unfeasibly so).


----------



## monkeyhand (Jan 2, 2014)

I wondered the same as I only use my MP-E with live view, on good rails, and in a studio. I've never had any success hand holding it but I don't have the flash to really make that feasible. I considered getting an M just for this lens in a studio but I'd rather save for the flash. Good luck.


----------



## slclick (Jan 2, 2014)

Very cool, thanks for sharing, I guess I drink too much coffee for that!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 3, 2014)

I use the MP-E 65 handheld with my 1D X, although I haven't tried it with my EOS M. I use it with the MT-24EX twin flash – a strobe is pretty much a requirement for the lens. 

If using a 600EX-RT, I'd recommend getting it out and over the subject with a bracket and off-camera cord (or ST-E3-RT). Also, no real need for a softbox on the 600EX. Softness of light comes down to the size of the light source relative to the size of the subject. The bare head of the 600 a few inches from a 1:1 mag subject is like lighting a portrait with a 10-foot softbox.


----------



## scyrene (Jan 3, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I use the MP-E 65 handheld with my 1D X, although I haven't tried it with my EOS M. I use it with the MT-24EX twin flash – a strobe is pretty much a requirement for the lens.
> 
> If using a 600EX-RT, I'd recommend getting it out and over the subject with a bracket and off-camera cord (or ST-E3-RT). Also, no real need for a softbox on the 600EX. Softness of light comes down to the size of the light source relative to the size of the subject. The bare head of the 600 a few inches from a 1:1 mag subject is like lighting a portrait with a 10-foot softbox.



I have used the OC-E3 cable, but it is a bit short. Except when the lens is fully extended, the normal body-mounted flash is fine, with wide diffuser and beauty reflector pulled out. I went for the softbox because that's what the guys whose macro work I respect use, for less harsh shadows/contrast. A flash bracket is on my vague wishlist, but it's not been a big problem as I use it, so hasn't been a priority.

(The one downside is, the extra weight has pulled off my hotshoe just recently; fortunately it seems just a matter of screwing it back on).

PS I agree, in all but the strongest ambient light, e.g. direct sunlight, a flash is essential (unless it's an immobile subject and you mount it on a tripod).


----------



## scyrene (Jan 4, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I use the MP-E 65 handheld with my 1D X, although I haven't tried it with my EOS M. I use it with the MT-24EX twin flash – a strobe is pretty much a requirement for the lens.
> 
> If using a 600EX-RT, I'd recommend getting it out and over the subject with a bracket and off-camera cord (or ST-E3-RT). Also, no real need for a softbox on the 600EX. Softness of light comes down to the size of the light source relative to the size of the subject. The bare head of the 600 a few inches from a 1:1 mag subject is like lighting a portrait with a 10-foot softbox.



Having just discovered I can use the bundled 90EX as a master, I can use the 600EX-RT off camera after all! Perhaps still less control than having a fixed bracket, but it's a lot better than I could have hoped. I'll post some results when I can do some macros (when the storms stop spoiling things)


----------



## surapon (Jan 4, 2014)

Dear Friends.
Here another IDEA to get the Cheap/ Beautiful Light with EOS-M + MP-E 65.
Enjoy
Surapon

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=18914.msg353535#new


----------



## scyrene (Jan 4, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear Friends.
> Here another IDEA to get the Cheap/ Beautiful Light with EOS-M + MP-E 65.
> Enjoy
> Surapon
> ...



That's a helpful diagram, thanks. However, 99% of my macro work is in the field, so it's flash or nothing


----------



## surapon (Jan 6, 2014)

Here another IDEA to use the LED Ring Light with MP-E Macro Lens.---Easy for Hand held shooting and Cheap too.
Enjoy.
Surapon

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=18917.0


----------



## scyrene (Jan 25, 2014)

Finally I have some springtail shots taken with this setup. All but the largest here were taken handheld, with body-mounted Speedlite 600EX-RT; the latter was taken using a tripod, and the 600EX-RT triggered remotely by a body-mounted 90EX.

I've taken a lot of lichen macros this month with the EOS-M and MP-E, and it certainly works as a lightweight alternative to a DSLR. It's not precisely <i>comfortable</i> after long periods, but I think it works better. It's also good not to have to swap lenses on my main camera, which I use for birds and landscape shots when I'm out with all my gear. The touch-screen-to-take-photo option is very useful for minimising movement on the shot, which can ruin focus and framing at extreme magnifications.

The downsides? Much slower shooting speed - no way of doing two or three in a burst that I've figured out (but I haven't read the manual yet, oops). The images are visibly softer, given the lower diffraction limit compared to the 5DIII (f/6.8 vs f/10.1 according to Bryan Carnathan), and high ISO performance is of course worse, but I just need to remember to increase the flash power in that case. Cleaned up and shrunk a little, they look great. The combination is ideal for mobile macrophotography, I'd say.


----------

